# الفرق بين المدير المصرى والمدير الأجنبــــــــــى ......!



## wawa_smsm (15 مارس 2008)

المدير الأجنبي : يسعى لتثبيت قدم الشركة
المدير المصري : يسعى لتثبيت قدمه في الشركة

المدير الأجنبي : يحترم آدمية الموظف
المدير المصري: لا يعرف يعني ايه آدمية

المدير الأجنبي: يبدأ كلامه بجملة 'أنا اعتقد'
المدير المصري: يبدأ كلامه بجملة 'أنا قررت'

المدير الأجنبي: تتفانى في العمل يرقيك
المدير المصري: تتفانى في مدحه يرقيك

المدير الأجنبي: يضعلك خطة تتناسب مع قدراتك
المدير المصري: يضعلك خطة تتناسب مع خياله

المدير الأجنبي: يستمع لك
المدير المصري: يستمع لزميلتك في العمل

المدير الأجنبي: يثق فيك
المدير المصري: يثق في نفسه

المدير الأجنبي: يتحدث معك بصراحة
المدير المصري: يتحدث معك بوقاحة

المدير الأجنبي: مسموح لك أن تشكيه
المدير المصري: مسموح لك أن تمدح فيه

المدير الأجنبي: يناقشك إذا طلبت الاستقالة
المدير المصري: يدفعك إلى الاستقالة

المدير الأجنبي: يعاملك حسب حالتك النفسية
المدير المصري: يعاملك حسب حالته المزاجية

المدير الأجنبي: يقول لك 'Good Morning'
المدير المصري: يقول لك 'انت جيت؟'

المدير الأجنبي : يفضل أن يمدحك أمام الاخرين
المدير المصري: يفضل أن تمدحه أمام الاخرين

المدير الأجنبي : يوم حلو .. يوم مر
المدير المصري : يوم مر ... يوم أمر

المدير الأجنبي : يراقبك
المدير المصري: يتجسس عليك

المدير الأجنبي: يطور أفكارك وينسبها لك
المدير المصري: يسرق افكارك وينسبها لنفسه

المدير الأجنبي : تطلب منه إجازة
المدير المصري: تترجى منه إجازة

المدير الأجنبي : يهنئك بالعيد
المدير المصري : يطلب منك العمل في العيد

المدير الأجنبي: يرى مستقبلك واعد
المدير المصري: يرى مستقبلك في ايده

المدير الأجنبي: يمسك أعصابه إذا اختلفت معه
المدير المصري: يمسك في زمارة رقبتك لو فكرت في الاختلاف

المدير الأجنبي: ينتظر سماع رأيك في العمل
المدير المصري: ينتظر سماع رأيك فيه

المدير الأجنبي: تيجي تاخد إجازة يقولك خد
المدير المصري : تيجي تاخد إجازة يقولك 'خد'

المدير الأجنبي: يثير أفكارك
المدير المصري: يثير أعصابك

المدير الأجنبي : يناقشك بالصوت
المدير المصري: يناقشك بالسوط

المدير الأجنبي : يريدك أن تقول 'انا اقترح'
المدير المصري: يريدك أن تقول 'انا أؤيد'

المدير الأجنبي: بيجيب مكاسب من أجلك
المدير المصري: بيجيب أجلك

المدير الأجنبي : كلمته زي السيف
المدير المصري: كلمته زي الزفت

المدير الأجنبي : بقراراته يرفعك
المدير المصري: بقراراته 'يرفعك'

المدير الأجنبي: يعاملك باللتي هي أحسن
المدير المصري: يعاملك باللتي هي في رجله

المدير الأجنبي: لن يقرأ هذا الموضوع
المدير المصري: يقرأ هذا الموضوع ويرفدني


لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا .. تعليييييييق
​


----------



## twety (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين المدير المصرى والمدير الأجنبــــــــــى ......!*

شكلك بتلعب فى عداد عمرك الاخيييييييييير
:t32::t32::t32:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد بجد بجد
جميييييييييييييله جدا
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين المدير المصرى والمدير الأجنبــــــــــى ......!*

*هههههههههههه
حرام عليك ده انت شردتهم 
على الاخر بس عندك حق بامانة ​*


----------



## wawa_smsm (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين المدير المصرى والمدير الأجنبــــــــــى ......!*

ياجماعة أنا مبجبش حاجة من عندى ,
دى كلها "وقاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع"

شكرا لمروركم وتعليقكم ...


----------



## marcelino (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين المدير المصرى والمدير الأجنبــــــــــى ......!*

*ههههههههههه*


*لا عندك حــــــــــــق*​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 مايو 2008)

*المدير المصري والمدير الاجنبي*

*
المدير الأجنبي : يسعى لتثبيت قدم الشركة
المدير المصري : يسعى لتثبيت قدمه في الشركة
-المدير الأجنبي : يحترم آدمية الموظف
المدير المصري: لا يعرف يعني ايه آدمية
المدير الأجنبي: يبدأ كلامه بجملة "أنا اعتقد
المدير المصري: يبدأ كلامه بجملة "أنا قررت
المدير الأجنبي: تتفانى في العمل يرقيك
المدير المصري: تتفانى في مدحه يرقيك
المدير الأجنبي: يضعلك خطة تتناسب مع قدراتك
المدير المصري: يضعلك خطة تتناسب مع 
المدير الأجنبي: يستمع لك
المدير المصري: يستمع لزميلتك في العمل
المدير الأجنبي: يثق فيك
المدير المصري: يثق في نفسه
المدير اجنبي: يتحدث معك بصراحة
المدير المصري : يتحدث معك بوقاحة
المدير الأجنبي: مسموح لك أن تشكيه
المدير المصري: مسموح لك أن تمدح فيه
المدير الأجنبي: يناقشك إذا طلبت الاستقاله 
المدير المصري: يدفعك إلى الاستقالة
المدير الأجنبي: يعاملك حسب حالتك النفسبه
المدير المصري: يعاملك حسب حالته المزاجية
المدير الأجنبي: يقول لك "Good Moorning
المدير المصري: يقول انت جيت 
المدير الأجنبي : يفضل أن يمدحك أمام الاخرين
المدير المصري: يفضل أن تمدحه أمام الاخرين
المدير الأجنبي : يوم حلو .. يوم مر
المدير المصري : يوم مر .. يوم أمر
المدير الأجنبي : يراقبك
المدير المصري: يتجسس عليك
المدير الأجنبي: يطور أفكارك وينسبها لك
المدير المصري: يسرق افكارك وينسبها لنفسه
المدير الأجنبي : تطلب منه إجازة 
المدير المصري: تترجى منه إجازة
المدير الأجنبي : يهنئك بالعيد
المدير المصري : يطلب منك العمل في العيد
المدير الأجنبي: يرى مستقبلك واعد
المدير المصري: يرى مستقبلك في ايده
المدير الأجنبي: يمسك أعصابه إذا اختلفت معه
المدير المصري: يمسك في زمارة رقبتك لو فكرت في الاختلاف
المدير الأجنبي: ينتظر سماع رأيك في العمل
المدير المصري: ينتظر سماع رأيك فبه
المدير الأجنبي: تيجي تاخد إجازة يقولك خد
المدير المصري : تيجي تاخد إجازة يقولك "خد جزا
المدير الأجنبي: يثير أفكارك
المدير المصري: يثير أعصابك
المدير الأجنبي : يناقشك بالصوت
المدير المصري: يناقشك بالسوط
المدير الأجنبي : يريدك أن تقول "انا اقترح
المدير المصري: يريدك أن تقول "انا أؤيد
المدير الأجنبي: بيجيب مكاسب من أجلك
المدير المصري: بيجيب أجلك
المدير الأجنبي : كلمته زي السيف
المدير المصري : كلمته زي الزفت
المدير الأجنبي : بقراراته يرفعك
المدير المصري: بقراراته يفقعك
المدير الأجنبي: يعاملك باللتي هي أحسن
المدير المصري: يعاملك باللتي هي في رجله
المدير الأجنبي: لن يقرأ هذاالموضوع لانه بالعربي
المدير المصري: يقرأ هذا الموضوع ويرفدني​*


----------



## mero_engel (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: المدير المصري والمدير الاجنبي*

*هههههههههههههههه*
*حلو اووي يا يارا *
*المصري يكسب طبعا*​


----------



## عاشقه مصر (30 مايو 2008)

*رد: المدير المصري والمدير الاجنبي*

ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه قوي
شكرا


----------



## M a r i a m (30 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: المدير المصري والمدير الاجنبي*



mero_engel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *حلو اووي يا يارا *
> *المصري يكسب طبعا*​



*هههههههههههههههه
المصري يكسب كمان وكمان ده مفيش وجه مقارنة يابنتى
ميرسي ياقمرايا نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## M a r i a m (30 مايو 2008)

*رد: المدير المصري والمدير الاجنبي*



عاشقه مصر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه قوي
> شكرا



*ميرسي ياعاشقة مصر الجميلة
لمرورك ومشاركتك اللذيذة​*


----------



## سيزار (30 مايو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميل بجد ... وهزود فرق بسيط وهو

المدير الاجنبى ياخد الفلوس ويضعها فى خزنه الشركه

المدير المصرى ياخد الفلوس ويضعها فى سويسرا

تسلم يارا على الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: المدير المصري والمدير الاجنبي*

يبقى انت اكيد فى مصر 
هههههههههههههههه
راااااااااااائع جدا يا يارا 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 مايو 2008)

*رد: المدير المصري والمدير الاجنبي*



سيزار قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ميرسي يا سيزار لردك الجميل 
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## M a r i a m (30 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: المدير المصري والمدير الاجنبي*



kokoman قال:


> يبقى انت اكيد فى مصر
> هههههههههههههههه
> راااااااااااائع جدا يا يارا
> مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*ميرسي ياكوكو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​*


----------



## challenger (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: المدير المصري والمدير الاجنبي*



y_a_r_a قال:


> *
> المدير الأجنبي: بيجيب مكاسب من أجلك
> المدير المصري: بيجيب أجلك
> ​*



*صحيح . . صحيح !!
:ura1:

ربنت يبارك فيكي أنا سأطبع الموضوع و ألقيه تحت مكتب المدير بتاعي و ربنا يستر ؟!؟!
:bud:​*


----------



## جيلان (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: المدير المصري والمدير الاجنبي*

*هههههههههههههههههه
نحن دائما متميزين:new2:
وفكرتك حلوة يا تشالنجر30:
ولو حصلك حاجة
نبقى نسيح يارا:gun:*


----------



## M a r i a m (31 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: المدير المصري والمدير الاجنبي*



challenger قال:


> *صحيح . . صحيح !!
> :ura1:
> 
> ربنت يبارك فيكي أنا سأطبع الموضوع و ألقيه تحت مكتب المدير بتاعي و ربنا يستر ؟!؟!
> :bud:​*



*ههههههههههههههه
لو عملت كدة
يبقي هياخد بالجملتين دول بس كفاية

المدير الأجنبي: يعاملك باللتي هي أحسن
المدير المصري: يعاملك باللتي هي في رجله
المدير الأجنبي: لن يقرأ هذاالموضوع لانه بالعربي
المدير المصري: يقرأ هذا الموضوع ويرفدك

واى خدعة 30: 30:  30: 30:​*


----------



## M a r i a m (31 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: المدير المصري والمدير الاجنبي*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> نحن دائما متميزين:new2:
> وفكرتك حلوة يا تشالنجر30:
> ولو حصلك حاجة
> نبقى نسيح يارا:gun:*



*ههههههههههههه
خيانة من ورايا؟
بتتفقوا عليا؟ :t9:
شكلى هاعمل عليكوا مدير وارفدكم من هنا :warning: :warning: :warning:​*


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2010)

*المدير الشرقى والمدير الغربى*

*المدير الشرقى والمدير الغربى*


 *المدير الغربى : يسعى لتثبيت قدم الشركة​*
*​*
* المدير الشرقى  : يسعى لتثبيت قدمه في الشركة​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى : يحترم آدمية الموظف​*
*​*
* المدير الشرقى : لا يعرف يعني ايه آدمية​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى: يبدأ كلامه بجملة "أنا اعتقد"​*
*​*
* المدير الشرقى : يبدأ كلامه بجملة "أنا قررت"​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى: تتفانى في العمل يرقيك​*
*​*
* المديرالشرقى  : تتفانى في مدحه يرقيك​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى: يضع لك خطة تتناسب مع قدراتك ​*
*​*
* المديرالشرقى : يضع لك خطة تتناسب مع خيالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى: يثق فيك​*
*​*
* المدير  الشرقى: يثق في نفسه​*
*​*
* المدير اجنبي: يتحدث معك بصراحة​*
*​*
* المدير الشرقى : يتحدث معك بوقاحة​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى: مسموح لك أن تشكيه​*
*​*
* المدير الشرقى : مسموح لك أن تمدح فيه​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى: يناقشك إذا طلبت الاستقالة ​*
*​*
* المدير  الشرقى : يدفعك إلى الاستقالة​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى: يعاملك حسب حالتك النفسية ​*
*​*
* المدير الشرقى : يعاملك حسب حالته المزاجية​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى: يقول لك "Good Morning"​*
*​*
* المدير الشرقى : يقول لك "انت جيت؟"​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى : يفضل أن يمدحك أمام الاخرين ​*
*​*
* المدير الشرقى : يفضل أن تمدحه أمام الآخرين​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى : يوم حلو .. يوم مر​*
*​*
* المدير الشرقى  : يوم مر .. يوم أمر​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى : يراقبك​*
*​*
* المدير  الشرقى: يتجسس عليك​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى: يطور أفكارك وينسبها لك​*
*​*
* المدير  الشرقى: يسرق افكارك وينسبها لنفسه​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى : تطلب منه إجازة​*
*​*
* المدير الشرقى : تترجى منه إجازة​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى : يهنئك بالعيد​*
*​*
* المدير   الشرقى: يطلب منك العمل في العيد​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى: يرى مستقبلك واعد​*
*​*
* المدير  الشرقى: يرى مستقبلك في ايده​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى: يمسك أعصابه إذا اختلفت معه ​*
*​*
* المدير الشرقى : يمسك في زمارة رقبتك لو فكرت في الاختلاف​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى: ينتظر سماع رأيك في العمل ​*
*​*
* المدير الشرقى : ينتظر سماع رأيك فيه​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى: يثير أفكارك​*
*​*
* المدير الشرقى : يثير أعصابك​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى : يناقشك بالصوت​*
*​*
* المدير  الشرقى: يناقشك بالسوط​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى : يريدك أن تقول "انا اقترح"​*
*​*
* المدير  الشرقى: يريدك أن تقول "انا أؤيد"​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى: بيجيب مكاسب من أجلك​*
*​*
* المدير  الشرقى: بيجيب أجلك​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى : كلمته زي السيف​*
*​*
* المدير  الشرقى: كلمته زي الزفت​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى: يعاملك باللتي هي أحسن​*
*​*
* المدير الشرقى : يعاملك باللتي هي في رجله​*
*​*
* المدير الغربى: لن يقرأ هذا الموضوع​*
*المدير الشرقى : يقرأ هذا الموضوع ويرفدني​​*
*​​*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه​*

*منقول​*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المدير الشرقى والمدير الغربى*

*

شكرا لأختياركم الرائع لهذا الموضوع

الذى كلنا نعانى منه

بسبب المدير الشرقى

أم النور تبارككم أختنا الكريمه

شكــــــــــرا جدااا​*


----------



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المدير الشرقى والمدير الغربى*

*ههههههه*

*فروق شاسعه*
​


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المدير الشرقى والمدير الغربى*



النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا لأختياركم الرائع لهذا الموضوع
> 
> ...


شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا نهيسى​


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المدير الشرقى والمدير الغربى*



marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه*
> 
> *فروق شاسعه*
> ​



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك مارسيلينو

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: المدير الشرقى والمدير الغربى*

هههههههههههههه الشرقى يكسببببب هههههههههه
ميرســـــــــى كاندى كتير


----------



## tamav maria (4 أبريل 2010)

*الفرق بين المدير العربي والغربي*

 

الفرق بين المدير العربي والغربي

المدير الغربي : يسعى لتثبيت قدم الشركة 
المدير العربي : يسعى لتثبيت قدمه في الشركة

المدير الغربي : يحترم آدمية الموظف
المدير العربي : لا يعرف معنى آدمية

المدير الغربي : يبدأ كلامه بجملة ( أنا اعتقد )
المدير العربي : يبدأ كلامه بجملة ( أنا قررت )

المدير الغربي : تتفانى في العمل يرقيك
المدير العربي : تتفانى في مدحه يرقيك

المدير الغربي : يضع لك خطة تتناسب مع قدراتك
المدير العربي : يضع لك خطة تتناسب مع خياله

المدير الغربي : يثق فيك
المدير العربي : يثق في نفسه

المدير الغربي : يتحدث معك بصراحة
المدير العربي : يتحدث معك بوقاحة

المدير الغربي : مسموح لك أن تشكيه
المدير العربي : مسموح لك أن تمدح فيه

المدير الغربي : يناقشك إذا طلبت الاستقالة
المدير العربي : يدفعك إلى الاستقالة

المدير الغربي : يعاملك حسب حالتك النفسية
المدير العربي : يعاملك حسب حالته المزاجية

المدير الغربي : يقول لك ( Good Morning )
المدير العربي : يقول لك ( ليه متأخر ؟ )

المدير الغربي : يفضل أن يمدحك أمام الآخرين
المدير العربي : يفضل أن تمدحه أمام الآخرين

المدير الغربي : يوم حلو .. يوم مر
المدير العربي : يوم مر .. يوم أمر

المدير الغربي : يراقبك
المدير العربي : يتجسس عليك

المدير الغربي : يطور أفكارك وينسبها لك
المدير العربي : يسرق أفكارك وينسبها لنفسه

المدير الغربي : تطلب منه إجازة
المدير العربي : تترجى منه إجازة

المدير الغربي : يهنئك بالعيد
المدير العربي : يطلب منك العمل في العيد

المدير الغربي : يرى مستقبلك واعد
المدير العربي : يرى مستقبلك في أيده

المدير الغربي : يمسك أعصابه إذا اختلفت معه
المدير العربي : يمسكك في رقبتك لو فكرت في الاختلاف

المدير الغربي : ينتظر سماع رأيك في العمل
المدير العربي : ينتظر سماع رأيك فيه

المدير الغربي : يثير أفكارك
المدير العربي : يثير أعصابك

المدير الغربي : يناقشك بالصوت
المدير العربي : يناقشك بالسوط

المدير الغربي : يريدك أن تقول ( انا اقترح )
المدير العربي : يريدك أن تقول ( انا أؤيد )

المدير الغربي : بيجيب مكاسب من أجلك
المدير العربي : بيجيب أجلك

المدير الغربي : كلمته زيي السيف
المدير العربي : كلمته زيي الزفت

المدير الغربي : يعاملك باللتي هي أحسن
المدير العربي : يعاملك باللتي هي في رجله

المدير الغربي : لن يقرأ هذا الموضوع
المدير العربي : يقرأ هذا الموضوع ويفصلني
منقوووووول


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين المدير العربي والغربي*


المدير الغربي : كلمته زيي السيف
المدير العربي : كلمته زيي الزفت


صحيح ههههههههههههه

الاكثرية كدة بالشرق

مشكووووورة نيتا  

موضوع ظريف


----------



## النهيسى (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين المدير العربي والغربي*

*
كلام صح الصح

شكرا ليكم

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين


​*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين المدير العربي والغربي*




> المدير الغربي : يعاملك باللتي هي أحسن
> المدير العربي : يعاملك باللتي هي في رجله


​


> ​




هههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة يا نيتا

ربنا يباركك​​


----------



## tamav maria (5 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين المدير العربي والغربي*



كليمو قال:


> المدير الغربي : كلمته زيي السيف
> المدير العربي : كلمته زيي الزفت
> 
> 
> ...




شكرا كليمو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## tamav maria (5 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين المدير العربي والغربي*



tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة يا نيتا
> 
> ربنا يباركك​




اشكرك حبيبتي تاسوني 
ردك دايما بيسعدني


----------



## tamav maria (5 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين المدير العربي والغربي*



النهيسى قال:


> *
> كلام صح الصح
> 
> شكرا ليكم
> ...



اشكرك النهيسي علي الرد
المسيح معاك


----------



## dark_angel (5 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين المدير العربي والغربي*

المدير الغربي : لن يقرأ هذا الموضوع
المدير العربي : يقرأ هذا الموضوع ويفصلني[/quote]

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يسترها عليكى تسلم ايدك على الموضوع *​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (5 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين المدير العربي والغربي*

ههههههههههههههههه هو ده صح اللي بيحصل 

الميدر المغربي : الحوار معاه بناء 
المدير العربي : الحوار معاه نازل 

ههههههههه مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## مسرة (5 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين المدير العربي والغربي*

المدير الغربي : يعاملك باللتي هي أحسن
المدير العربي : يعاملك باللتي هي في رجله

كثير حلو الموضوع وهذا اكثر مقطع اضحكني

والشي الجميل اني عشت معظم حياتي في بلاد العرب و انتقلت الى الغرب اي انا قد شعرت واشعر واعيش بكل كلمة مذكورة

شكرا لكي


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين المدير العربي والغربي*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
جمال شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين المدير العربي والغربي*



روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جمال شكرا علي تعبك




اشكرك عزيزي روماني
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين المدير العربي والغربي*

ههههههههههههه
ميررررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: المدير الشرقى والمدير الغربى*



nerooo_jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههه الشرقى يكسببببب هههههههههه
> ميرســـــــــى كاندى كتير



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## jojo_angelic (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: المدير الشرقى والمدير الغربى*

ماما كانـــدي
               مقارنــــــــــه رائعـــــــــــــــه ومــن صميمــم الــواقـــع
               باركـك الــرب


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: المدير الشرقى والمدير الغربى*

*صحيح كل الكلام يا كاندي

مشكورة للموضوع 

الرب يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: المدير الشرقى والمدير الغربى*

موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا كاندى 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: المدير الشرقى والمدير الغربى*



jojo_angelic قال:


> ماما كانـــدي
> مقارنــــــــــه رائعـــــــــــــــه ومــن صميمــم الــواقـــع
> باركـك الــرب


شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: المدير الشرقى والمدير الغربى*



كليمو قال:


> *صحيح كل الكلام يا كاندي
> 
> مشكورة للموضوع
> 
> الرب يباركك*


شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2010)

*رد: المدير الشرقى والمدير الغربى*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا كاندى
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كوكو​


----------



## dodoz (29 يونيو 2010)

_ميرسى لييكى _
_فعلا هو ده الكلام_​


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _ميرسى لييكى _
> _فعلا هو ده الكلام_​



ميرسى يا دودو

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة جدا*​


----------

